# New Hasselblad....



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Hasselblad Lunar Camera*



_The name Hasselblad has inspired lust among professional photographers for decades, and for good reason — it's synonymous with quality, from large-format cameras to studio DSLRs. The Hasselblad Lunar Camera ($7,000), pays tribute to the 500C of 1957, the first camera ever in space. 

The 24 megapixel CMOS sensor, lenses, and other innards are all Swedish, while the exterior sports an Italian design and luxury materials (mahogany, leather, even gold). Advanced image stabilization keeps your photos clear in situations that typically call for a tripod. It comes standard with an 18-55mm focal-range lens (short- and long-range lenses are also available)_​
(Uncrate)


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

This was announced a few months ago and generated an impressive storm of derision, along with much skepticism about the claim that there's anything genuinely Hasselblad about it -- it's an E-mount camera, and many people reckon it's a $1,000 Sony NEX with $6,000 worth of silly cosmetics.

Coupled with the discontinuation of real Hasselblads (the 503CW, a little over a month ago), it's hard not to conclude that a once-great company is circling the drain.

Hasselblad responds to Lunar criticisms: Digital Photography Review

Hasselblad Discontinues Iconic 503CW Camera | Popular Photography


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds like a sensor pretty much in the same range as the better DSLRs. Hardly the modern equivalent of a medium format camera.

For the record the old Hassies were medium not large format cameras, though thanks to the lenses better than most. Large format was considered to be 4x5 and up.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Another illustration that strategic decisions do make a difference: they had the opportunity to join the open ecosystem or 'do an Apple'. They went for the latter but did not offer anything that was better or better value than the open system. The end is sad but predictable.

Trivia: a friend of mine currently resides in the former HQ in Göteborg:


----------



## bluepanties (Sep 30, 2010)

That's one really ugly camera.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

And another rebadge job from the company that insists no, really, it isn't just a Sony with a piece of wood bolted on. Sad.

Hasselblad announces distinctly RX100-esque 'Stellar' compact: Digital Photography Review


----------

